# Mini split system costs



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

bostongtp said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Just curious if anyone is willing to share what they are charging for mini split power installs. The HVAC guys usually route and wire the indoor units with their line sets so I just provide power from their panel to the disco, and then wire the disco to the unit. I know they are all different and costs could vary greatly, but any cost ranges/ the way you structure your charges would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...


I just did one earlier in the month 
I charged $450 
I mounted the disconnect next to the unit and walked away 
2 pole 20 amp bolt in breaker and roughly 50' of MC
That price includes us already being on site doing other work


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

The mini splits I've been seeing have (2) 240 volt circuits
and my last one was $830.00


----------



## Tonedeaf (Nov 26, 2012)

All the mini splits out there right now are low voltage to the Air Handler.

When I do them on residential jobs the HVAC guy always does the inverter wiring to the condenser.


On commercial jobs i often have to run the wire to the condenser too. An HVAC tech told me that u need to use the special low voltage NM cable designed for mini splits, and that the wires have a twist. I read the manual on one it really didn't say you couldn't use MC. 

I wired quite a few with 12-3 and 14-3 MC with no reports problems.

usually cost 600-700$ to wire a unit. we usually need to put a GFI next to the condenser


----------



## bostongtp (Apr 9, 2014)

Yea I figured depending on conditions, and travel anywhere from 6-850 is a decent price for a contractor. I used 8/2 no to feed to outdoor disconnect. The unit said minimum circuit ampacity was 29.7a max 40, but I was 45 min away from a depot or supply house so I said f* it just use what I have. So with 55’ of 8/2 a 40a stabin 2pole stick of 3/4 pvc and some 3/4 liquidite and fittings I billed it out to $745. It actually seemed low to me, but again it’s for a contractor, I don’t want to come in too hot and have him not use me. 

I was in another spot just outside he city and the guy wiring the outdoor unit said he was getting $1200 all day long. Not sure if he was selling the whole package or what but I thought that was solid.


----------



## lighterup (Jun 14, 2013)

Tonedeaf said:


> All the mini splits out there right now are low voltage to the Air Handler.
> 
> When I do them on residential jobs the HVAC guy always does the inverter wiring to the condenser.
> 
> ...


I just came across this one (2) days ago. It is different from
the other ones I did , but the other ones I did were on a commercial
job that was cooling a couple of computer server rooms.

It was packaged with the 4 wire cable that runs from the condensor
to the indoor inverter. This one was on a small condo unit and only
needed the (1) 12 awg circuit (either 120 or 240 volt option)


----------



## WronGun (Oct 18, 2013)

My last 2 were both between 1200-1300



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

